
In Chicago, 70% of Covid-19 Deaths Are Black - laurex
https://www.wbez.org/shows/wbez-news/in-chicago-70-of-covid19-deaths-are-black/dd3f295f-445e-4e38-b37f-a1503782b507
======
rpiguy
Lower access to health care. Higher prevalence of underlying conditions,
particularly ones correlated with Covid-19 mortality like type-2 diabetes.
potentially lower ability to social distance (more reliance on public
transport, only middle class people can buy two weeks worth of food at a time,
etc.)

Would be interesting as well to see if there were large gatherings that
accelerated transmission.

